# General > AquaTalk >  Where to buy leopoldi angelfish

## edric

I'm looking for leopoldi angels, any idea where to buy them and what is the average price ? Thanks

----------


## Berny

you can try ringing up jzx at ang mo kio to see if they bring in some

----------


## edric

What's jzx?

----------

